# Halloween Haunted Houses



## vegas paul (Jun 14, 2010)

I got asked by the City Manager today, what my process was going to be when some organization wants to set up a haunted house in an existing/abandoned building this autumn.  How do you handle these?  Exiting?  Sprinklers?  Occupant Load?  Egress Lighting?  Accessibility? etc.???

I assume I am going to need to address these quickly, due to the seasonal aspect of them, and I would like to hear other thoughts on how you handle these issues.


----------



## Frank (Jun 14, 2010)

Typically they count as special amusement buildings (Section 411 in 2009 IBC)

Sprinklers with some exceptions, need to be accessible, specific exiting requirements


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 14, 2010)

We use the “special amusement” provisions of 101. The IBC has some good direction in the Chapter 4 if you can apply as new construction or occupancy changes possibly. I would recommend getting the fire inspection authority involved also since most of these are put into existing civic group buildings or storefronts. 

Biggest things we concentrate on are fire protection, crowd managers, flammable and combustible materials/decorations (since none to date have passed/met the rating NFPA 701 requirements), exit marking, directional low level egress path markings, use of smoke machines regarding types of smoke cold/hot (low/high), extension cords, portable lights and mirrors and scenery cloth. We also require limited access based on crowd control and treat it as capacity hazard due to obstruction to exits. Here is another resource: 

http://inspector911.com/category/checklists/special-amusement (Scroll down an click "Click to Continue)


----------



## jim baird (Jun 14, 2010)

Also insurers will sometimes dictate certain conduct standards, as group sizes, group escorts instead of marked passage, etc.

Generally Special Amusement IBC will cover.


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2010)

ban them

plans permit prior to any set up, and then required inspection prior to use

extra exiting, bring down the travel distance allowed

make sure the walls will stand up

get with the fire department, to see if you require stand by fire person, they are willing to do for pay from the owner

central location to turn on the lights

emergency lighting

In order to obtain a temporary (30 days or less) haunted house Certificate of Occupancy (C.O.), the following requirements must be met prior to Fire Department approval and issuance of the Certificate of Occupancy.

All haunted houses must also be approved by Building Inspections. All new electrical, plumbing, or air conditioning work performed must meet the current codes as adopted by the City of Arlington. Wiring shall be installed by a licensed electrician. Permits and inspections are required and can be obtained by contacting Building Inspections.

1. Three complete sets of floor plans shall be submitted to the Fire Marshal's office for review not less than five (5) working days prior to the time that the haunted house is to open. These plans shall consist of:

A. A complete floor plan showing the route of the haunted house tour;

B. The exit routes from within the rooms, passage ways, etc., to a place of safe discharge on a public way;

C. An emergency exit must be provided approximately every 100 feet in all temporary passages or corridors and must be provided with illuminated exit lights.

D.

Location of fire extinguishers (2A10BC)

Note: If the Haunted house is inside of a tent then tent guidelines must be followed.

2. During the hours of operation, required exits may not be locked and each door shall be operable from the interior of the structure without the use of a key or any special knowledge or effort; all exits must open in the direction of egress or be locked in an open position during the hours of operation.

A. Exit signs must function properly and be visible from all areas.

B. All exits, hallways, and aisles leading from buildings are to be kept clear and unobstructed at all times.

C. There shall be no obstruction blocking exit doors from the outside of any building, such as autos parked in doorways or barricades across sidewalks.

D. No curtains, drapes, or decorations shall be hung in such a manner as to cover any exit signs.

3. A Certificate of Occupancy will be required; phone 817-459-5528 or 817-459-5542 for information.

4. Approved fire extinguishers (minimum size 2A10BC) one per each 3,000 gross square feet of floor area, are required to be placed within 75 feet travel distance from any point.

5. No open flames will be allowed, such as candles or torches.

6. Actuation of any smoke detection device shall sound an alarm and cause illumination to increase to that required by the Building Code.

33

7. Require one UL Listed smoke detector for every 900 square feet or fraction thereof - a minimum of two smoke detectors is required. Installation shall be in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions and NFPA No. 72 (1996), Standard on Automatic Fire Detectors.

8. All curtains, walls, tunnels, sawdust, shavings, table skirts, drapes, and decorations must be constructed of fire retardant material or treated with an approved flame retardant solution, per NFPA No. 701 (1989). Treatment shall be renewed as often as may be necessary to maintain the flame retardant effect. Plastic sheeting is not allowed. Flame retardant solutions may be obtained by contacting local decoration contractors and flame-proofing companies listed in the yellow pages. Approval by the Fire Marshal's office will be required.

NOTE: Materials such as (man-made fibers) polyesters, rayon, and nylon are difficult to treat to obtain fire retardancy.

9. "NO SMOKING - BY ORDER OF FIRE MARSHAL" signs are required. Provide sand filled bucket or container for use as ashtray.

10. All employees shall be schooled in:

A. Emergency exiting procedures, including location of light switches.

B. Locations and operation of the manual shut off for the air conditioning units.

C. Require extra flashlights at entrance/exit in case power goes out to lights (unless Emergency Lighting is in place).

11. Truck trailers or other similar types of containers that would create a vault like atmosphere when subjected to fire, smoke, or toxic fumes may not be used for haunted houses.

12. Each tour shall be limited to 20 persons and have a guide. Each guide must have an operable flashlight.

13. If conditions are created which present a hazard to life, a standby fire watch will be required at your expense.

14.

Ceiling level must be at least seven feet (7’) including all areas where the public will

walk.

15.

Exit signs are required at all exits and emergency exits. Exit signs do not have to be internally lit but must be illuminated.

16.

No dead-end corridors 25’ or more.

Final approval will be subject to conducting an inspection of the completed work, prior to occupancy. For additional information, phone 817-459-5528.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 22, 2010)

I got a call today.

Local fire department came to visit work in progress.

Referred the guilty party to the state fire marshal - "Just to see what he will want" - gotta love small town no building permit life.

Anyway, there's no way they're going to get sprinklers in.

And given a few thousand already invested, it's not unlikely that the promoters will decide they have nothing to loose and operate the damn thing anyway.

So here's my question:

How do you feel about a fire watch using local fire department staff in lieu of sprinklers (in conjunction with proper egress, automatic smoke detection, and some emergency lighting)?

Did I mention that the building is literally adjacent to Fire Station 2 (~350' of open space with no intervening properties, no fences, no trees, nothing)?

I see two perfect solutions myself (no haunted house and a fully sprinklered fully alarmed haunted house).

My gut tells me that the reality won't be either one.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 22, 2010)

brudgers, I would accept a fire watch at the haunted house owner's expense.  Assuming the FD has the staff to spare.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 22, 2010)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Assuming the FD has the staff to spare.


What about on the night of Halloween itself?  Anybody have practical experience on how busy it gets for emergency personnel?

Here's a Plan B:  Tell all the kids to come to he haunted house in firefighter costumes, complete with working fire extinguishers...????


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2010)

If they have smoke detection through out, no comustibles or very limited, a command module where it is constantly personed that has a means to kill all noise and turn on the lights, well defined and multiple exiting out of the maze

Would go with fire watch maybe two people depending on size


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 22, 2010)

Brudgers:



In the event the existing facility being used had the associated hazards I mentioned previously addressed to our acceptance, I would not have an issue with a watch and in some larger venues this is a given regardless of protection.  The issue many face is the political pressure exhibited by various groups when the word gets out that the facility or group is planning such an event.  In these instances it is much better for the fire authorities to assure reasonable measures are met and hazardous potentials are recognized and protected against, then all stakeholders buy into the safety aspect versus profit margin by holding such temporary events.


----------



## peach (Sep 22, 2010)

These always come down to politics... it's always a vacant retail store... the jurisdiction wants the occupational license fee...  if you're really lucky, it already has a working sprinkler system (unless they kept it 12,000 sf "fire areas).  At least require guides and sufficient time between the groups that everyone can get out safely.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 22, 2010)

FMWB, Thanks.

I'll feel more confident pitching it to the State Fire Marshal's office tomorrow.

If they will consider it, then we can talk to the local fire chief about it.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Sep 22, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Brudgers:
> 
> The issue many face is the political pressure exhibited by various groups when the word gets out that the facility or group is planning such an event.


I had a group approach me less than a month ago looking to do a Haunted House inside a very large, very old, very made of very combustible old wood barn. Prior to approaching me, they had wanted to do this in the adjacent jurisdiction, who also turned them down (mainly the same reasons as I.) Using most of the sections cited above, I wrote a very polite letter advising of most of the requirements CDA listed above, and basically said "thanks but no thanks."

Got a phone call from the applicant's attorney a few days later. I got the "But it's just temporary!" war cry. I asked if they intended to comply with the requirements. Attorney said "But it's TEMPORARY!!!!" Attorney stated they would go to the Township BOD's and the local media. I said "have at it. But before you do, give me your email address, I will send you the same thing I will send the Media and also show to the BOD's if I am pressured about this.

I sent the following links:

1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haunted_Castle_at_Six_Flags_Great_Adventure

2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Station_nightclub_fire

-Never heard about it again. :grin:


----------



## packsaddle (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi.

What percentage of unregulated haunted houses burn to the ground each year?

95 percent?

75 percent?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2010)

You go I G!!!!!


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2010)

Burning is one problem, yes not big but not nice when it happens

More of a problem is people getting hurt and it does happen

Some of the measures mentioned help cut down on problems


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a great topic and discussion.   I agree with having as much safety "built-in"

as possible on these venues.

In this AHJ, peach' comments ring very true!   It's a VERY political thing!     The

people who come up with these ideas see mostly the "profit potential" rather

than some silly nonsense about codes and fire safety.  

About a thousand years ago, I actually volunteered to work in a few of these

haunted houses, ...ya know, it was all about the girls way back then.

Anyhoo, in addition to the aspect of fire safety, ...lots and lots of

combustibles around hot lights,  ...lots of extension cords running

everywhere and on and on, there was the aspect of what cda mentioned  ...of

people getting hurt.   Either by tripping on something in the dark spaces,

...running in to and away from those people painted up as monsters,

vampires, "chain saw wielding fiends", etc. etc.    I actually saw some girls

pee all over themselves because they were so scared.   I also saw some

just completely faint right there on the spot, because a vampire [ actor ],

just reach out of dark place and touch them.   EMT's were on the

location and DID check her out, so there are other medical issues to

consider in addition to the ones mentioned above.

One year, in one of the Haunted Houses, they had a low voltage wire

grid installed on both sides of a narrowing hallway, ...dark of course.

When the guide led the group through there, they knew where the

"wire grid" was and stayed in the middle of the hallway.   The

group soon learned where the grid was when they went through

the hallway.   Their contact with it would make contact with a light

and they would think that they were being shocked.   It was very

funny way back then.        Not so much so today!

Aaaaaaaahhhh yes, the good `ol days!  

.


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2010)

1.   If you are able have written guidelines/ordinace before septemper comes

Then apply it across the board


----------



## brudgers (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyhow, I spoke with the state fire marshal's office today.

Although I could have taken it up the chain to the Fire Marshal himself, it was unlikely that a fire watch would be approved.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> Hi.What percentage of unregulated haunted houses burn to the ground each year?
> 
> 95 percent?
> 
> ...


What is the percentage of the level of death of the people who may die in an unregulated haunted house???

95 percent dead?

75 percent dead?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2010)

I take the approach also that besides meeting some code, that I do not want to be live at 5 trying to explain why I approved something shakey and now people are hurt/dead

Can u say rhode island inspector


----------



## Mech (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it would be ironic if the haunted house would burn down the day before it opened, while unoccupied and no one got hurt of course, and then the inspector, fire marshall, etc. found that sprinklers could have easily extinguished a carelessly disposed of cigarette butt that ignited a bunch of combustible supplies.  :lol:


----------



## peach (Sep 23, 2010)

The answer to how many burn to the ground may well be zero..

It doesn't matter... someone needs to establish a standard (it'll turn out to be jurisdictional, not an ICC thing, probably).  Set the standard and enforce it.


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

Mech said:
			
		

> a carelessly disposed of cigarette butt that ignited a bunch of combustible supplies.  :lol:


Could be something completely innocent as well- Whats the first thing a smoker would do if lost in a dark, unfamiliar place with no lights???? Flick their Bic to see what's going on, which many believe is the (undetermined) cause of the Great Adventure Fire.


----------



## Leonard Brice Pickel (Jan 3, 2018)

packsaddle said:


> Hi.
> 
> What percentage of unregulated haunted houses burn to the ground each year?
> 
> ...



The answer is 0% of over 3,000 events opened to the public every October - There has never been a death due to fire in an operating October seasonal haunted house, temporary or otherwise.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome Leonard!

I never chimed in on this thread, just let it run its course. We typically work with the Fire Marshall to make sure we have as safe as possible venues when this occurs.

Don't have a dog in the fight, be I am curious, where/how did you search to search to verify that has been no incidents, ever?

Interesting to read through the thread and see some names that are no longer with the forum..........one reason or another.

Again Welcome!


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2018)

Leonard Brice Pickel said:


> The answer is 0% of over 3,000 events opened to the public every October - There has never been a death due to fire in an operating October seasonal haunted house, temporary or otherwise.




Huh

Six Flags
Just to mention one


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh and welcome


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 3, 2018)

Six Flags was not seasonal
The statistics would be interesting if available for seasonal haunted houses


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Six Flags was not seasonal
> The statistics would be interesting if available for seasonal haunted houses




Ok


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2018)

So are we already preping for Halloween 2018

They are still assembly occupancies, normally 

So have to meet those standards


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2018)

Check fire history::

October 1973

https://www2.illinois.gov/sites/sfm/SFMDocuments/Documents/Special Amusement Buildings.pdf


----------



## Spector_51 (Nov 16, 2018)

someone mentioned earlier in this thread to simply not allow them.  Probably just joking but i once worked in a jurisdiction that almost did just that.  they basically had an ordinance that stated that any haunted house or similar amusement had to be sponsored and receive a certain percentage, (don't remember how much) of reciepts, by a charitable organization.  it seems there used to be an active Jaycee chapter that used this event as their primary fund raiser.  This ordinance also covered the traveling circuses and a few other of these types of events.

As a side note, i was a former member of the Jaycees in two other communities years before i was a code inspector/ official.  In one community we were very lightly regulated.  Visqueen everywhere, carpeting on walls,  no tour guide, exit path demarcation, emergency light or alarms.  In the other community, although heavily regulated, the fire marshall was extremely helpful but at the same time he was very tough.

I have tried to echo the second fire marshal's approach in everything i now do as a code official.  He doesn't know this but he became sort of my mentor.


----------

